# Rate my Pokemon background



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

But then with my editing, Lol.
Rate it or hate it.







Spoiler



Q: Why did you choose Mew? A:


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 19, 2010)

like it .


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

It's nice


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't see the fun in Wasmachineman. It means you're a laundromat. Lame.


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont really get whats that supposed to mean,

especially that wasmachineman part - washmachineman? was-machine-man? i dont get it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

It's Dutch. Washing Machine Man.


----------

